# 12V laptop charger



## DRoader (May 13, 2012)

Hi can anyone recommend a solid 12V laptop charger. I'm looking to charge up my laptop while on the move using the vehicle battery, but importantly I want to be able to charge it from the leisure battery while static and wildcamping if need be. Any suggestions?


----------



## sean rua (May 13, 2012)

Until you get an answer, Droader,
all I can suggest is typing in "12volt charger" into the "Search" box top right and I fully expect there to be dozens of threads on the topic.

sean rua


----------



## BwB (May 13, 2012)

Both Maplin and Rapid Electronics sell devices which will do this for you. Check the wattage on the charger is at least the same as your 240v charger.

Prices from £20(ish) upwards. My local Maplins keep these in stock in the shop. Take your lappy with you to make sure one of the set of connectors fits (they come with several).

I've been using one for years and they work fine even for extended use.


----------



## Techno100 (May 13, 2012)

What laptop and how many watts? look on the back of your 230volt charger!


----------



## activecampers (May 13, 2012)

Hi

We recommend a universal gizmo - see Universal Power Adaptor for Notebook 120W - DC Car: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

For more info as to why I recommend this, and things you need to condsider, and as I've been asked a few times of recent, see Which 12v charger for laptop in the motorhome?

Hope this answers your question!


----------



## DRoader (May 13, 2012)

BwB said:


> Both Maplin and Rapid Electronics sell devices which will do this for you. Check the wattage on the charger is at least the same as your 240v charger.
> 
> Prices from £20(ish) upwards. My local Maplins keep these in stock in the shop. Take your lappy with you to make sure one of the set of connectors fits (they come with several).
> 
> I've been using one for years and they work fine even for extended use.



Thanks this is what I was hoping for. Next time I'm near a Maplins I'll pop in.


----------



## DRoader (May 13, 2012)

Techno100 said:


> What laptop and how many watts? look on the back of your 230volt charger!



hp and it says 65W which on reflection seems quite low to me. I'm sure my previous laptop was closer to 90W. Not complaining though.


----------



## DRoader (May 13, 2012)

Thanks I'll have a read of your webpage later 



activecampers said:


> Hi
> 
> We recommend a universal gizmo - see Universal Power Adaptor for Notebook 120W - DC Car: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics
> 
> ...


----------



## activecampers (May 14, 2012)

DRoader said:


> hp and it says 65W which on reflection seems quite low to me. I'm sure my previous laptop was closer to 90W. Not complaining though.



65W is normal ish.  Ours range from 45W to 120W    You can get an 80W charger similar to the one I mentioned, but personally, I'd still say get 120W one - I'd prefer one running at 50% power than 75% power - as the closer they get to their threshholds the hotter they get and the less efficient.  (no power is wasted by buying a bigger capacity unit).


----------



## Techno100 (May 14, 2012)

In Car Dc laptop Charger 18.5V 3.5A Replica HP: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## rugbyken (May 14, 2012)

i just use an inverter wired into the leisure battery with a keyed switch, same one does hairdrier etc


----------



## activecampers (May 14, 2012)

Re inverters, as posted on another thread here:-

As for inverters/12v - rememeber inverters are heavier, costlier, and much less efficient at the voltage conversion.  If you have one then why not, but if you don't I'd not recommend one.  Everything we have/need runs directly off 12v.  (Also - can cheaper inverters damage AC/DC power supplies as used for laptops?  I know they can bu**er up things with motors?).  Other benefit, is our multi 12v charger is a single device that replaces 3x different 240v laptop chargers we'd need to carry.  OK - we're not that tight on space, but....


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (May 14, 2012)

rugbyken said:


> i just use an inverter wired into the leisure battery with a keyed switch, same one does hairdrier etc



The problem with inverters is that for every 1 Amp at 240V you use,  you draw 20A at 12v from your battery

Alf


----------



## DRoader (May 21, 2012)

I got a 100W laptop car adaptor from Maplins for £20. Works perfect so very pleased. Thanks for all the advice, appreciate it.


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 9, 2018)

i bought  two separate adaptors both of which failed.....   i plugged them into a 12v cigar-type socket. The adaptor plug got hot  and then burnt my upholstery  - i saw the smoke quickly fortunately - it could have set fire to my van.   These were chinese/maplins/ebay plastic adaptors.

an auto electrician then hard wired me a 12v/USB socket with its own switch from one of my leisure batteries specifically for my laptop. I use these sockets when wilding.  My engine and leisure batteries are linked, so as soon as i am on the move i plug in my laptop and the engine recharges it.   i always carry a  240v lead for my laptop as well so i can use it on a EHU if its available.

i did also buy an extra capacity laptop battery which has increased my usage to 4-5 hours on the laptop battery only.


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 10, 2018)

*Try here*

Normally under £20
For a 12V to 19V unit

The Web's Largest Supplier Of Laptop Power Adapters & Laptop Chargers | Power4Laptops


----------



## Deleted member 75172 (Nov 10, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> Normally under £20
> For a 12V to 19V unit
> 
> The Web's Largest Supplier Of Laptop Power Adapters & Laptop Chargers | Power4Laptops




Just what i need for my travels, i thought.
They don't have Lenovo in their list of manufacturers so no good for me


----------



## shortcircuit (Nov 10, 2018)

Ensure the charger you purchase will charge your laptop. My old Dell had a three wire connection as the laptop controlled the charger so any charger would not do.


----------



## Nabsim (Nov 10, 2018)

shortcircuit said:


> Ensure the charger you purchase will charge your laptop. My old Dell had a three wire connection as the laptop controlled the charger so any charger would not do.



Same with my MacBook they wanted £90 for one that ‘definately’ Worked


----------



## barryd (Nov 10, 2018)

Peteabix said:


> Just what i need for my travels, i thought.
> They don't have Lenovo in their list of manufacturers so no good for me



They do, you have to select IBM which is Lenovo.  I just bought a Lenovo Thinkpad and will be looking for a charger for the van for it. It came up with this option.  IBM Lenovo Thinkpad E560 Compatible Laptop Power DC Adapter Car Charger | Power4Laptops

I have one in the van I have had for years but none of the adaptors fit the odd rectangular plugs that Lenovo use.


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 10, 2018)

*I confirm*

Lenovo are basically IBM

£30 a bit steep but for me better than an inverter solution..
depends on how long you plan to keep your laptop


----------



## TJBi (Nov 10, 2018)

Peteabix said:


> Just what i need for my travels, i thought.
> They don't have Lenovo in their list of manufacturers so no good for me



After using a compatible 12v charger with my Lenovo laptop for a few months, on a very sunny day the laptop suddenly died.  I was eventually able to reboot it, but it would no longer charge from 12v or 230v (but did recharge through the docking station when I eventually returned home).  In order to restore normal charging operation through the standard power input socket, I had to have the motherboard replaced.  No way of knowing what caused the problem, but I did wonder whether it was due to too high a voltage into the 12v charger due to the solar panels having a plentiful supply of sunshine, so decided to replace that with a Lenovo 12v charger, which has performed very satisfactorily for many months over a couple of years.


----------



## barryd (Nov 10, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> Lenovo are basically IBM
> 
> £30 a bit steep but for me better than an inverter solution..
> depends on how long you plan to keep your laptop



I think I paid about £25 for my current 12v charger ten years ago at Maplins so £30 for one that appears to be supported by Lenovo from a reputable supplier that claims 9 strict tests are carried out on it seems a good deal.  There are chargers on ebay for less than a tenner but I wouldnt risk one on a laptop that would cost £800 to replace.


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Nov 10, 2018)

If your laptop tells you to use an official charger and makes it run like a bag o shite, then use this program. (Windows, and in my case, Dell)

Download ThrottleStop | TechPowerUp


----------



## Deleted member 75172 (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks everyone

I have opted for a charger from adapter-shop.co.uk at £26 and hope that will be ok.

Pete


----------

